# Mk4 rear discs on Mk1 Rabbit - Which E-Brake Cable??



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay I was hoping someone could help me solve this riddle. I am getting these from http://www.germanautoparts.com, and they said that I would have a problem figuring out the brake cable. 

Anyone else done this?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

MKI and MKII disc brake cable will probably be too short because the parking brake cable goes along the trailing arms and straight into the front of the rear calipers on the MKI and MKII, while they pass under the rear calipers and loop around the back on MKIII and MKIV attaching from the rear of these calipers. And, I think the MKI chassis is shorter than the MKIII and MKIV. 

I think you're going to be doing some experimentation. Good thing parking brake cables are relatively cheap. MKIII disc braking brake cables are less than $15 each from autohausaz.com and they offer free ground shipping on orders over $50. 

If I were you, I'd probably start with a set of early MKIII brake cables. They're shorter than late MKIII cables, and if they're too long still, you could try installing the body/chassis exist tubes from the late MKIIIa to make the effective length of the cables even shorter.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks... I haven't put them on yet, but will be in the next few weeks... 

I will have to check out that "body/chassis exist tubes from the late MKIIIa". Would I have to get them from a junk yard? Or can they be had from a Dealership? 

Thanks for the help! 
CJ


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know if you will need the tubes, and I don't know if you will can buy the tubes from the VW Dealer (only place you might be able to buy them), or if you would have to go to a salvage yard to try to find a set of good ones. 

I hope this isn't your daily driver, because it may take a while to figure out what you're goign to need to make it work, and then find the parts necessary. 

You're going to have to put the parts on your car, then figure out what it's going to take to make it work.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

germancarnut51 said:


> I don't know if you will need the tubes, and I don't know if you will can buy the tubes from the VW Dealer (only place you might be able to buy them), or if you would have to go to a salvage yard to try to find a set of good ones.
> 
> I hope this isn't your daily driver, because it may take a while to figure out what you're goign to need to make it work, and then find the parts necessary.
> 
> You're going to have to put the parts on your car, then figure out what it's going to take to make it work.


 lol... yeah I won't have any problems with that... This puppy has been on a rotisserie for atleast a year and a half... nope... not my daily... I put the miles on a Subaru WRX, and a Toyota Camry.


----------



## Richago (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm running Scirocco 16v cables on my Cabriolet with mk4 rear calipers and they fit great! I'm assuming it's the same for a Rabbit.


----------

